# TSG26: Google Grows Up and So Does Dan



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike, Brian, and Dan discuss the first iPhone virus, Google's programming language and OS, and Microsoft disconnecting Xbox Live users._

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to episode twenty one of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We had a live chatroom and audio stream while recording this show. Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuyNews.com (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Brian Hansen (handee9)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)

*Links in order of appearance:*

First iPhone Worm Discovered, Rickrolls Jailbroken Phones 
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/875516-first-iphone-worm-discovered-rickrolls.html

Go-go Google Gopher... Go! Google invents its own programming language
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2009/1...her-go-google-invents-its-own-programming-la/

Google Chrome OS To Launch Within A Week
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/877270-google-chrome-os-launch-within.html

Details on SSH Hack for iPhone
http://apple.slashdot.org/firehose.pl?op=view&type=story&sid=09/11/08/1411259

Would Google Be Liable Under The Pirate Bay Ruling?
http://techdirt.com/articles/20091108/0936336849.shtml

Microsoft disconnects Xbox gamers
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/876510-microsoft-disconnects-xbox-gamers.html

www.hulu.com

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

